
Richard Stallman Is Active and Doing Well - madmax108
http://techrights.org/2019/12/02/rms-alive-active-and-well/
======
jascii
"""Summary: The rumour mill may still be humming along; but against all odds —
as Chief GNUisance of the GNU Project — Stallman keeps fighting the good
fight"""

Calling the body of questionable posts by RMS a "rumor mill" seems rather
disingenuous.

I have always been a great admirer of RMS, particularly of his no compromise
stance in ethical matters. I hope he can learn from this and turn this episode
into something more positive for all involved, but seeing this, I will not
hold my breath.

~~~
eindiran
I think the author intended for "rumor mill" to refer to posts about RMS, not
by RMS.

~~~
jascii
I haven't seen any posts about this issue that don't address direct quotes
and/or posts by RMS directly. I wouldn't call that a "rumor mill". Granted, I
have not read everything written about the subject.

------
downerending
I don't know him personally, but I've traded email with him recently. He
clearly is maintaining his laser-like focus on the same cause he's been
focused on for decades, which I greatly admire.

Didn't really expect less, but being the target of a vicious attack does
sometimes break people.

